# NYPD Officers Disciplined For Throwing Football.



## MJS (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.policeone.com/community-...s-disciplined-for-throwing-football-with-boy/



> NEW YORK  Two NYPD officers are challenging the disciplinary action taken against them for throwing a football with a child at a Bronx housing project.
> Officers Catherine Guzman and Mariana Diaz say they were humiliated by the commanding officer of the Bronx Housing Bureau for playing the game last year on the Fourth of July, according to the New York Daily News.
> "He was irate and berated us in front of everyone," Guzman said. "He said, 'What are you doing? Do you realize you are on overtime?'"
> Four officers were involved in the incident, and two accepted a penalty of two vacation days, but Guzman and Diaz are appealing the ruling.
> ...



Thoughts?  I can only assume the officers involved were on some sort of private duty OT job.  Now, given the big push for 'communtiy policing', I can see the officers side of the story...they're interacting with kids, mostlikely building a good relationship with them.  Nowadays, many kids have a bad impression of LEOs.  Tossing a football....no, IMO, its not the crime of the century.  OTOH, if you're there for a specific reason, then it probably would've been better if they simply talked to the kids, rather than tossing the ball.  I also am not a fan of public discipline.  If I screw up at my job, and I'm called on it, fine, I'm a big boy, and I'm not going to lie, if I screw up.  But, theres no need to belittle me in front of my coworkers.  What I do wrong or any discipline my boss hands down is between the 2 of us, not the rest of the group.  Sure, the 'grapevine' will be talking, and sooner or later, my screw up and/or discipline will leak, but at that moment, theres no need for everyone to know my business.

And speaking of establishing a good reputation with the community and acting professional, the supervisor in charge, did a wonderful job, during his demonstration. **Yes, I'm being sarcastic here**


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2011)

Wow, that is so sad. When I was sworn in by the Township the Chief told me that the Trustees were big on officer interaction with the public. When on patrol if a resident waved "Hello" and started a conversation we wee encourage to get outta our cruisers and talk with them. If they lit a smoke I had one too. It helped to break down some of the barriers..


----------



## Carol (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't have an issue with that at all, they just were throwing a football to a young kid.  


I have a helluvalot more of an issue with the youtube video that has been going around showing male NYPD officers daggering female dancers at a Caribbean festival.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think discipline was needed here. Very sad.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Sep 26, 2011)

And herein lies the difference between the cops on the street and the uptight jerks that are somehow promoted to supervisory positions. What an idiot. 

I'm sure the 7 yr. old kid has a new respect and trust in the police because of these two "heroes" (in the childs eyes) that took time out to play with and show an interest in him. Good job ladies.


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 26, 2011)

What a crock.  The only way I could see discipline, would be if they missed an urgent radio call because of doing that.  Other than that, what a great way to spend a couple of minutes and build positive relationships.  Sometimes those little interactions with the police are the ONLY ones they will have other than seeing the police having to respond because of a crime.


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2011)

Simple answer. The supervisor is a dick.


----------

